# Price for 2014 wheels and tires?



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

$100 and that's pushing it lol


Jk check out Craigslist and eBay to see what they're asking. 

What did you get?


----------



## Lego-Man (Mar 13, 2014)

Mick said:


> $100 and that's pushing it lol
> 
> 
> Jk check out Craigslist and eBay to see what they're asking.
> ...


I'm getting ready to post on Craiglist but don't want to ask too much. Just want to get back some of what I spent on the new set.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The tires themselves are worth $350-400. I'd list around $500?

Not sure how many takers you'll have on the 1LT wheels though.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Someone with hub caps should buy them ,transform the car ......


----------



## Dippin'&Cruzin' (Apr 7, 2014)

How much are you asking for them? I might be interested if you would be willing to ship.


----------



## Lego-Man (Mar 13, 2014)

Dippin'&Cruzin' said:


> How much are you asking for them? I might be interested if you would be willing to ship.


Still trying to figure out what is a fair price to ask. Rather have someone look at them in person and be sure they are what they want.


----------



## Lego-Man (Mar 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> The tires themselves are worth $350-400. I'd list around $500?
> 
> Not sure how many takers you'll have on the 1LT wheels though.


Okay, thanks.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Why sell them? Should always keep your oem rims after a upgrade never know what will happen You won't get more then 300 for those and that's if someone really needs them ECO rims are In the 500 to 700 range.


----------

